
World's Largest Canyon Hides Beneath Antarctic Ice Sheet - obeone
http://geology.gsapubs.org/content/early/2015/12/22/G37220.1.abstract
======
nailer
Actual URL [PDF]:
[http://geology.gsapubs.org/content/early/2015/12/22/G37220.1...](http://geology.gsapubs.org/content/early/2015/12/22/G37220.1.full.pdf)

------
theandrewbailey
Greenland has something like this, too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland's_Grand_Canyon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland's_Grand_Canyon)

------
panglott
I remember debating folks about climate change a while back, from the
perspective of managing unknown risks. So much of what could happen or what is
projected about the influence of Antarctic glaciers on global sea level rise
depends on things like subglacial ice flow dynamics, which we simply have no
idea about. And now we have evidence for a 1-km deep canyon directing
freshwater flows under the ice. It's amazing.

------
clebio
It reads like good literature. "a paucity of ... measurements". The precision
of the text belies the grand landscape it describes.

------
Outdoorsman
Nice supplemental read for those interested in the "local" "preliminary(?)"
effects of climate change on sea level...

The Siege of Miami--As temperatures climb, so, too, will sea levels....

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-siege-of-
mi...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-siege-of-miami)

------
ep103
I read this as Crayon multiple times. Was so excited for a moment.

------
elcapitan
Thanks to the great efforts of the human race, we will soon be able to visit
all the hidden beauty of Antarctica :)

~~~
jcranmer
Actually, probably not. The research I've read has suggested that global
warming would actually increase the East Antarctic ice cap rather than
decrease it (by weakening the semi-permanent winter system that basically
blocks moist air from entering it), even if the West Antarctic ice completely
collapses.

